# direct tv and tivo



## mmagu7 (Feb 22, 2007)

we have tivo and direct tv. we recently changed the direct tv receiver to get international channels and the replaced our rca receiver with theirs. now tivo does not work even tho we went thru the set up again and changed the receiver on the tivo screen. technical help from both tivo and direct is not helping. Tivo says we need to add an "ir cable" ,whatever that is. can anyone advise us bearing in mind ,we are very very technologically challenged ty


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

mmagu7 said:


> Tivo says we need to add an "ir cable" ,whatever that is.


Here is an example of what they mean:








* 
IR control cable: Replacement IR Control Cable for use with your TiVo Recorder and most cable set-top boxes or satellite receivers* and is found on this Tivo web page: http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp If you still have the extra stuff that came with your Tivo originally you may alread have one and not need to order it.

One end plugs into the jack on the back of your Tivo and the other end has little emitters that you place in front of the DirecTV receiver at the location on the front that has its IR sensor, or "eye". This helps to blast the IR signal as close as possible to the sensor.

A Tivo box controls a DirecTV receiver by pretending to be a person pressing the buttons on a remote control and the IR signals to do this are sent out the front of the Tivo box.

With your old DirecTV receiver it seemingly worked well and you didn't need one of these IR blaster cables, but it could be that your new DirecTV receiver cannot sense the signal being beamed from the front of your Tivo box, thus the suggestion of adding the "IR blaster".

Before you run off and order one of these, you need to tell us the model of DirecTV receiver that you have... it is possible (but not likely) that the Tivo box cannot control it for some reason. If that is the case, adding the IR blaster won't help one bit.

Go into the SETUP menu of your new DirecTV receiver using your DirecTV remote control and look for a model number somewhere in one of the screens that contains system info, or look on the back for a sticker near the power cord.

Post the DirecTV receiver model number that you find right back here in this topic using the "Post Reply" button and I/we can give you advice from that point on.


----------



## mmagu7 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for your help. Our direct tv receiver is model d 11 100 r


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here are a couple of threads that may help you.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=272272
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=314434

There may be others.


----------



## cdasher (Aug 14, 2007)

I also had the same problem with a D-11-100 and Series 2 80 hr unit. Finally I got it working by doing the following: 1 put the first blaster (from tivo two on the cable) directly in front of the d-11 about 6 inches away in the very center. Set the second blaster directly in front (and six inches away) of what looks like the IR receiver of the unit. 2 Goto settings, channels, changing channels. Choose Directv and IR etc. and when asked if you need to press enter choose "YES" (it recommends no). Follow the rest of the channel test and it should work for you.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The D11 only works with the IR Blaster. Also, it can be a real pain trying to set up properly.

The New D12 Receiver works alot better, but Directv is still shipping its D11 inventory out.


----------

